# VirtualBox + CUPS

## marlee

virtualbox-ose 2.2.4 + CUPS 1.3.10-r1

uruchamiam w wirtualbox - winXP, port drukarki ustawiam na: http://10.0.2.2:631/printers/HPLJ1100 i krzyczy że nie może podłączyć do drukarki

cups.conf

```

  LogLevel info

  SystemGroup lpadmin

# Allow remote access

Port 631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

# Enable printer sharing and shared printers.

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow all

BrowseAddress @LOCAL

DefaultAuthType Basic

<Location />

  # Allow shared printing...

  Order allow,deny

  Allow all

</Location>

<Location /admin>

  Encryption Required

  # Restrict access to the admin pages...

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Default

  Require user @SYSTEM

  # Restrict access to the configuration files...

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

<Policy default>

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Modify-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

```

----------

